# AMH 0.07



## lilywang (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there, my fsh is 31 and AMH is 0.07. Anyone there in the same boat? Any reply will be appreciated)


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi there is a whole thread for us all under POF. Lots of lovely ladies on it who really helped me when I first got told I had low AMH. Will try and post a link to it for you

Maisy x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Hopefully that link works OK, if not just search under POF xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*lilywang*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE 
*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Lilywang

Welcome to the site. There are loads of information you will find on here, I am sure you will find it useful.

I have high fsh / low amh, although I am in my 40's and some may say that is expected? There is a thread for over 40's on here with others in the same boat. If you are the same then you may want to have a look at that thread but Im not sure how to post the link.

PP


----------



## lilywang (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your reply. I feel great of being one of you now))

I am having natural IVF with Create Health at the moment. But unfortunately they could not take the follicle out due to the odd position in my womb, so they did IUI which I know, fail because this morning my period came along....

My question is that due to my low AMH, i think i may be a poor responder to traditional IVF based on all the information I gathered so far. That is why I am trying natural IVF now. But I am still thinking that perhaps I should go to Lister next and try traditional IVF and try my response..... Still hesitating which clinic I should use for my next cycle. 

Ladies, could I please have your advice on this? Any advice is hugely appreciated))

Many thanks and have a nice weekend))

Lilywang


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Lilywang
sorry to hear this cycle was not the one     
follow this link to see our thread on clinic reviews it may help you narrow it down abit 
   

*Clinic Reviews ~*  CLICK HERE

lol
Lou


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

From the asking around I did when I was looking for which clinic to go to I would say the Lister is definitely one of the best ones for you to try in the UK. I also have 0.7 amh, though my FSH is normal.  I think Chinese herbs really help to keep it down, or maybe it's just luck.


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there
I also have a low AMH and my clinic was recommending that I go the donor egg route as I may not respond well to IVF.  I have started acupuncture which is brilliant by the way and he said that lots of clinics do not take any notice and most private clinics do not even test for it.  In fact the most successful clinic, ARGC, does not believe that it has any bearing son success.  It is meant to mean low egg reserve but you only need one egg.  He also said that it was too early to start talking DE as no-one knows how you are going to respond to the drugs etc.  I have also heard loads of success stories from women with low AMH who have been successful, hence after all of this I have decided to go ahead with my own eggs.  Go to the Lister and see what they say, you might be pleasantly surprised but please try and remain positive.  Its a very new test and there are loads of different factors involved.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Lilywang,

My AMH is only 1.15 and despite that I respond well to fertility meds.  I had 5 mature eggs collected last month, 3 the time before that and 7 the time before that which is really good given my AMH and my age (I am 44).  Sadly I never got a BFP but I just wanted to let you know you can still respond to fertility meds with a low AMH.  Unlikely that you'll ever get loads of eggs but if you want to try traditional ivf I  would definitely recommend Dr Parikh at the Lister as she specialises in with women with low AMH and high FSH.

Good luck!   

Lindz xxx


----------

